# Meet Autumn Sun



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

here's my first Redbone Coonhound


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You got a life insurance policy on that cat? :twisted:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

-_O-


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

That's a good looking hound.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes It's called KLS Classifieds they always have free cats on there


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Reminds me of Where the Red Fern Grows.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I want to hear him howl. How accommodating are your neighbors?


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

well i have an old guy on one side and some other folks on the other old man has two ankle biters and one trys to chase us off our front lawn all the time so . . . if they do complain there dogish rat will dissappear, think my pointer would love to eat it


----------

